# Shark tank video



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I made a new video on my sharks. I hope you enjoy watching it!


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

absolutely amazing


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW that is amazing


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

crazy. i'd love to keep one some day. 

stupid question, but why are cat sharks non reef safe? do they actually go after coral?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

wow. thanks for sharing that. amazing!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

pretty cool.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, you should drop the Toronto Ripley's a line just to make sure they know you exist as a business. You never know if they are looking for additional sharks that don't need to be imported.


----------



## Chris A (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for watching and for the comments everyone.

Flexin, the thing with sharks is they have a tendency to dig and bulldoze corals over. I would avoid stinging corals in the same tank to play it safe for the shark sake.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

wow i fully support your cause...and the eggs trip me out every time.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Chris A said:


> Thanks for watching and for the comments everyone.
> 
> Flexin, the thing with sharks is they have a tendency to dig and bulldoze corals over. I would avoid stinging corals in the same tank to play it safe for the shark sake.


I see. so would it be doable to say have a sps tank with sps on the top end of the rocks and the frags glued down and nothing on the sand bed? that would be a cool tank.


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

An sps shark tank would be pretty neat. It could work with some of the smaller species such as the Bali Cats that would not be as destructive.

I have a newly hatched resident to welcome. Thought some of you would like to see.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool... Lucky you!


----------

